# Tired of No Tipping Pax



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Do mostly airport runs and that means longer trips. Pax not tipping. My car is immaculate, the back seat is extra roomy and comfortable, my driving very good, my appearance always professional, and conversation considered great by passengers. Consistent with a 4.90> rating. No tips. Tired of Lyft promoting drivers as "like your friends giving you a ride." Friends don't feel a need to tip friends. I'm going to start rating passengers down one star - minimum - for not tipping. Lyft needs to start promoting us as professional entrepreneurs not your new best friend! I'm not in this for friends. I'm in this for the income.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

You go gir...uhhh...person


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I rate tippers with one star just to help counter this. Don't want non tippers to start having a harder time getting a vehicle.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I rate tippers with one star just to help counter this. Don't want non tippers to start having a harder time getting a vehicle.


Your not qualified to rate anything!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Your not qualified to rate anything!


Uber / Lyft seem to think that I am.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber / Lyft seem to think that I am.[/QUOTE
> Yeah, that says' a lot!
> PS: Don't go hollering that too much around here


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Put out a tip sign. Lots of pax think we are Uber employees and the tip is included.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Rosalita said:


> Do mostly airport runs and that means longer trips. Pax not tipping. My car is immaculate, the back seat is extra roomy and comfortable, my driving very good, my appearance always professional, and conversation considered great by passengers. Consistent with a 4.90> rating. No tips. Tired of Lyft promoting drivers as "like your friends giving you a ride." Friends don't feel a need to tip friends. I'm going to start rating passengers down one star - minimum - for not tipping. Lyft needs to start promoting us as professional entrepreneurs not your new best friend! I'm not in this for friends. I'm in this for the income.


Well, you need to adjust your attitude, my friend. Why would you give a potential tipping client a one star deduction because they didn't tip you this one time? There is a reason they aren't tipping and it may have nothing to do with you. Treat people the way you like to be treated, with respect, without expecting tips. Trust me on this. Your tips will come, you just need to adjust your attitude. No one's car is immaculate - what is an extra roomy backseat? One that has a bed? Very good driving? Ask for feedback from your PAX - I am terrified of being a passenger with some drivers that have never been in an accident. Your rating means nothing when it comes to tips. People appreciate people not numbers or ratings - a 4.9 rating is meaningless to Pax.

You are in this for the wrong reasons - if you 'genuinely' are in this business to provide a great service and make great friends your tips will naturally follow. If you are in this simply to make money the tips will not come. I made $125 in tips in the last 8 days because I treat my PAX like my friends - with respect. I consider each one to be my brother & sister. Change your attitude and the tips will come. Trust me!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Ratings don't mean squat for pax. Drivers downrate pax for so many different reasons that in my territory we barely take ratings into consideration.

Every low rated pax I have driven has been a decent human being and most have tipped. If a low rating meant "pax is a ticking time-bomb" or "this pax groped me" I'd be more inclined to pay attention. In some areas it does however we get tourists from all over so there's no consistency in pax ratings.

I don't have the luxury of turning down trips just because someone doesn't tip.



Rosalita said:


> Tired of Lyft promoting drivers as "like your friends giving you a ride." Friends don't feel a need to tip friends.


This statement I wholeheartedly agree with.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I 100% agree with the pax rating. I hate hearing when someone low rates a pax for not tipping. I get lots of in app tips and I don't see it until I've rated. So if people rate based on cash tips it messes up the system.

I'll get my tip if I earn it, assuming the pax isn't a stiffer, but the rating should tell me whether the pax is a freak or not.

I ALWAYS tip my drivers as a pax and I never carry cash because it's not 1995.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

seymour said:


> Well, you need to adjust your attitude, my friend. Why would you give a potential tipping client a one star deduction because they didn't tip you this one time? There is a reason they aren't tipping and it may have nothing to do with you. Treat people the way you like to be treated, with respect, without expecting tips. Trust me on this. Your tips will come, you just need to adjust your attitude. No one's car is immaculate - what is an extra roomy backseat? One that has a bed? Very good driving? Ask for feedback from your PAX - I am terrified of being a passenger with some drivers that have never been in an accident. Your rating means nothing when it comes to tips. People appreciate people not numbers or ratings - a 4.9 rating is meaningless to Pax.
> 
> You are in this for the wrong reasons - if you 'genuinely' are in this business to provide a great service and make great friends your tips will naturally follow. If you are in this simply to make money the tips will not come. I made $125 in tips in the last 8 days because I treat my PAX like my friends - with respect. I consider each one to be my brother & sister. Change your attitude and the tips will come. Trust me!


Hogwash!


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Put out a tip sign. Lots of pax think we are Uber employees and the tip is included.


Then maybe Lyft should remind them they don't automatically include tips? I thank all my pax up front for riding with Lyft and me. Always. I thank them again at the conclusion of the ride.



seymour said:


> Well, you need to adjust your attitude, my friend. Why would you give a potential tipping client a one star deduction because they didn't tip you this one time? There is a reason they aren't tipping and it may have nothing to do with you. Treat people the way you like to be treated, with respect, without expecting tips. Trust me on this. Your tips will come, you just need to adjust your attitude. No one's car is immaculate - what is an extra roomy backseat? One that has a bed? Very good driving? Ask for feedback from your PAX - I am terrified of being a passenger with some drivers that have never been in an accident. Your rating means nothing when it comes to tips. People appreciate people not numbers or ratings - a 4.9 rating is meaningless to Pax.
> 
> You are in this for the wrong reasons - if you 'genuinely' are in this business to provide a great service and make great friends your tips will naturally follow. If you are in this simply to make money the tips will not come. I made $125 in tips in the last 8 days because I treat my PAX like my friends - with respect. I consider each one to be my brother & sister. Change your attitude and the tips will come. Trust me!





Rosalita said:


> Then maybe Lyft should remind them they don't automatically include tips? I thank all my pax up front for riding with Lyft and me. Always. I thank them again at the conclusion of the ride.


Trust you? Don't make me laugh. lol It's not my attitude. It's the cheap pax especially the business pax from the airport. They know what's up. They complain to me all the time uber, taxi drivers, etc. I started this last week docking each passenger one star who doesn't tip. If the pax seems to be financially challenged, like an elderly person I took to the doctor's office, then I don't dock a star if they don't tip. Again, this is how I pay the bills.



upyouruber said:


> Hogwash!


Thank you! My sentiments exactly!



MHR said:


> Ratings don't mean squat for pax. Drivers downrate pax for so many different reasons that in my territory we barely take ratings into consideration.
> 
> Every low rated pax I have driven has been a decent human being and most have tipped. If a low rating meant "pax is a ticking time-bomb" or "this pax groped me" I'd be more inclined to pay attention. In some areas it does however we get tourists from all over so there's no consistency in pax ratings.
> 
> ...





seymour said:


> Well, you need to adjust your attitude, my friend. Why would you give a potential tipping client a one star deduction because they didn't tip you this one time? There is a reason they aren't tipping and it may have nothing to do with you. Treat people the way you like to be treated, with respect, without expecting tips. Trust me on this. Your tips will come, you just need to adjust your attitude. No one's car is immaculate - what is an extra roomy backseat? One that has a bed? Very good driving? Ask for feedback from your PAX - I am terrified of being a passenger with some drivers that have never been in an accident. Your rating means nothing when it comes to tips. People appreciate people not numbers or ratings - a 4.9 rating is meaningless to Pax.
> 
> You are in this for the wrong reasons - if you 'genuinely' are in this business to provide a great service and make great friends your tips will naturally follow. If you are in this simply to make money the tips will not come. I made $125 in tips in the last 8 days because I treat my PAX like my friends - with respect. I consider each one to be my brother & sister. Change your attitude and the tips will come. Trust me!


Yeah, my backseat is roomy. What does that mean? It means it's a sedan and not a compact where a guy who is 6 feet tall doesn't have his legs up in his chest. And yes, my car is immaculate; i.e., cleaned daily, including between rides. Pax comment on it all the time. No I'm in this for the right reasons: A paycheck. If I want to make friends I'll go join a social club and stop the wear and tear on my car and the money I'm spending on gasoline. All my pax are treated with respect. It is THEY who do not show respect back via even a small tip! They cannot be so ignorant of the tipping culture in the U.S.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

seymour said:


> Well, you need to adjust your attitude, my friend. Why would you give a potential tipping client a one star deduction because they didn't tip you this one time? There is a reason they aren't tipping and it may have nothing to do with you. Treat people the way you like to be treated, with respect, without expecting tips. Trust me on this. Your tips will come, you just need to adjust your attitude. No one's car is immaculate - what is an extra roomy backseat? One that has a bed? Very good driving? Ask for feedback from your PAX - I am terrified of being a passenger with some drivers that have never been in an accident. Your rating means nothing when it comes to tips. People appreciate people not numbers or ratings - a 4.9 rating is meaningless to Pax.
> 
> You are in this for the wrong reasons - if you 'genuinely' are in this business to provide a great service and make great friends your tips will naturally follow. If you are in this simply to make money the tips will not come. I made $125 in tips in the last 8 days because I treat my PAX like my friends - with respect. I consider each one to be my brother & sister. Change your attitude and the tips will come. Trust me!


Only $125 in tips over 8 days? Wow! That sucks. I average $25-$35 in tips per day/shift. Why? 'Cause this is a hustle, and if you don't know how to play it right, well then your kind of numbers show up!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Passenger ratings are there for you. If it makes you feel better 1 star away.....

Much better that you 1 star a passenger versus get confrontational or argumentative. Remember we can always change a rating but its very hard to win back a paying customer.

Frequent low rating of passengers is a lot like pushing the elevator button again and again...feels good.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Remember we can always change a rating but its very hard to win back a paying customer.


So you DO work for Uber.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

MHR said:


> So you DO work for Uber.


I am very explicit in my signature line. I consider myself a poet first and foremost


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MHR said:


> So you DO work for Uber.


Don't let that pretty lady picture fool you, for it's a male from Africa trolling posts.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Don't let that pretty lady picture fool you, for it's a male from Africa trolling posts.


Had to go read his profile. Quite accomplished for an 18 year old.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MHR said:


> Had to go read his profile. Quite accomplished for an 18 year old.


Probably a foreign exchange student on summer break.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Everyone’s a 5. I just DGAS.


----------



## Uber889 (Apr 21, 2018)

seymour said:


> You are in this for the wrong reasons - if you 'genuinely' are in this business to provide a great service and make great friends your tips will naturally follow. If you are in this simply to make money the tips will not come. I made $125 in tips in the last 8 days because I treat my PAX like my friends - with respect. I consider each one to be my brother & sister.


I don't know ANYBODY in 
the service industry who's number one desire is to "make great friends" and consider all their customers their "brother and sister".

You're either full of shit or some kind of rainbow acres Unicorn farmer.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

Uber889 said:


> I don't know ANYBODY in
> the service industry who's number one desire is to "make great friends" and consider all their customers their "brother and sister".
> 
> You're either full of shit or some kind of rainbow acres Unicorn farmer.


Well, now you know one


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

seymour said:


> Well, now you know one


Make that two!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

seymour said:


> Well, you need to adjust your attitude, my friend. Why would you give a potential tipping client a one star deduction because they didn't tip you this one time? There is a reason they aren't tipping and it may have nothing to do with you. Treat people the way you like to be treated, with respect, without expecting tips. Trust me on this. Your tips will come, you just need to adjust your attitude. No one's car is immaculate - what is an extra roomy backseat? One that has a bed? Very good driving? Ask for feedback from your PAX - I am terrified of being a passenger with some drivers that have never been in an accident. Your rating means nothing when it comes to tips. People appreciate people not numbers or ratings - a 4.9 rating is meaningless to Pax.
> 
> You are in this for the wrong reasons - if you 'genuinely' are in this business to provide a great service and make great friends your tips will naturally follow. If you are in this simply to make money the tips will not come. I made $125 in tips in the last 8 days because I treat my PAX like my friends - with respect. I consider each one to be my brother & sister. Change your attitude and the tips will come. Trust me!


I can't argue with that. It's amazing how much the pax appreciate my being nice to them. And they show it with tips.


----------

